# Pc Absegnung die Zweite



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Huhu, 
Also hier nochmal ein anderer Vorschlag den ich mir grad zusammengestellt habe.



Kosten Max: 500-520 Euro
Anwendungen: Spiele , Internet 
Erwartungen: Neue Spiele angehnem spielen zu können

***************************************************************


Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil   	~ 25€

Xilence Power 450 Watt / SPS-XP450.(12)                        ~ 28€

4096MB-Kit GEIL Ultra+ PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL4                 ~ 50€

AMD Athlon64 6400+ Box , 2x1024kB,Sockel AM2                  ~ 85€

Powercolor HD4850 PCS 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express              ~ 154€

XilencePower CPU-Kühler AM2/939/754                                ~ 5€

Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe                          ~ 25€

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB                                         ~ 46€

MSI K9N Neo-F V2, Sockel AM2 NVIDIA Nforce520, ATX, PCIe   ~48€

Rechnerzusammenbau                                                        ~20€

**********************************************************

Sind so um die 485€ , Verbesserungsvorschläge?
(wie ich mir ihn zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nach Weihnachten zusammenstellen würde.)

Mfg Gnolius


----------



## Asoriel (4. Dezember 2008)

find ich persönlich recht gelungen bis auf eine winzige Kleinigkeit: Den CPU-Lüfter würde ich gegen einen ArcticCooling Freezer 7 Pro (KLICK)tauschen. Nicht dass ich sagen will, dass der von dir ausgesuchte schlecht sei, nur hab ich eben mit dem AC sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Lüftersteuerung von MSI ist, aber bei meinem Asus (P5Q Deluxe) läuft er absolut geräuschlos und meine CPU hat Idle 28°C, Last 35°C (Q9550), zusätzlich wird der Chipsatz durch die nach unten gebogenen Lamellen mitgekühlt.

Ansonsten dürfte der Rechner so echt was reißen. Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Dezember 2008)

- sorry - Doppelpost -

Ich finds aber sehr gut, dass du Budget, Anwendungszweck und Erwartungen dazu schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit kann man wenigstens was anfangen!


----------



## Zaino (4. Dezember 2008)

Huhu,
jo finde die zusammenstellung auch sehr gut nur vll eine größerer Festplatte aber kommt halt drauf an was du verwalten möchtest.
Finde es auch gut das mal jemand dazu schreibt wofür der genutzt wird und so.^^


Grüße Zaino


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Lüfter ist nicht nur scheiße, sondern sogar nicht mal für einen 6400X2 spezifiziert. Und als 90nm CPU (lol) bleibt das Ding bestimmt nicht gerade kühl. Schau bei deinen Lüftern nicht nur, ob der Sockel passt, sondern ob der Lüfter von der Leistung her auch für den Prozessor deiner Wahl spezifiziert ist. Sonst kannst du böse Überraschungen erleben.

Aber wenn die bei Hardwareversand.de nicht ganz doof sind, bauen die dir den garnicht ein. Außerdem verstehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht die Idee, welche sich hier hinter dem Vorhaben verbirgt, einen Boxed-Kühler durch einen anderen 5 Euro Billiglüfter zu ersetzen.

Außerdem würde ich ein halbwegs vernünftiges Netzteil nehmen. Vor allem eins, an den man eine 4850 anschließen kann. Siehst du bei der Beschreibung des Netzteils irgendwo einen 6pin Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte? Nein? Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist nicht nur scheiße, sondern sogar nicht mal für einen 6400X2 spezifiziert. Und als 90nm CPU (lol) bleibt das Ding bestimmt nicht gerade kühl. Schau bei deinen Lüftern nicht nur, ob der Sockel passt, sondern ob der Lüfter von der Leistung her auch für den Prozessor deiner Wahl spezifiziert ist. Sonst kannst du böse Überraschungen erleben.
> 
> Aber wenn die bei Hardwareversand.de nicht ganz doof sind, bauen die dir den garnicht ein. Außerdem verstehe ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht die Idee, welche sich hier hinter dem Vorhaben verbirgt, einen Boxed-Kühler durch einen anderen 5 Euro Billiglüfter zu ersetzen.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich ein halbwegs vernünftiges Netzteil nehmen. Vor allem eins, an den man eine 4850 anschließen kann. Siehst du bei der Beschreibung des Netzteils irgendwo einen 6pin Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte? Nein? Ich auch nicht.




Kenn mich ja leider nicht so gut aus. Also Boxed belüfter behalten? Und was zum Teufel sind Pin Dingsda?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Entweder Boxed-Kühler behalten oder gegen etwas halbwegs vernünftiges Austauschen, so das sich der Austausch auch lohnt. Und auch immer darauf achten, daß der Lüfter auch für die CPU freigegeben ist.

z.B.

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...08&agid=669

Und dein Netzteil muss einen Stromanschluß für die Grafikkarte bereitstellen. Im Falle einer ATI4850 brauchst du eine Stromzufuhr vom Netzteil, über welche die Grafikkarte eben zusätzlich mit Strom versorgt wird, weil allein der Slot, in dem sie steckt nur ca. 75 Watt liefert. Die 4850 braucht aber mehr.

Und genau deswegen solltest du beim Netzteilkauf auch darauf achten, welche Anschlüße es bereitstellt. In diesem konkreten Beispiel eben ein 6pin Stromstecker.


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2008)

Aber bei (eigendlich) jeder Grafikkarte ist son Adaptr von 2mal 4 Pin auf 1 mal 6 Pin dabei.


----------



## Xairon (4. Dezember 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Aber bei (eigendlich) jeder Grafikkarte ist son Adaptr von 2mal 4 Pin auf 1 mal 6 Pin dabei.



Na ja bei meiner XFX 260 ned


----------



## pampam (4. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen mein "eigendlich".
Aber man kann so einen Adapter auch günstig kaufen.
Adapter
Den gibts auch noch günstiger, istn ur mal als Bsp. verlinkt.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Ok danke. Kann mir jemand den ein Netzteil raussuchen was nicht den Rahmen für mein Budget sprengt?


Was kann ich den mit dem System anfangen oder was kann man davon erwarten?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

OCZ StealthXStream 500W?

Kriegst du woanders natürlich deutlich günstiger...


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Hm ok und wodran seh ich jetzt das diese Pin Stecker oder so daran passen?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Mehr Details klicken, dann nach Grafikkartenanschlüsse suchen und da dann

	1 x 6-polig

finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Super danke, und was mich noch interessiert ist was ich erwarten kann mit dem System.


 Beispiel Crysis : Spielerbar? Schlecht Spielbar? Maximale Details?


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Crysis wird locker auf Sehr hohen bis maximalen Details laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist trotzdem nicht die Optimallösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Beispiel Crysis : Spielerbar? Schlecht Spielbar? Maximale Details?



spielbar mit wahrscheinlich allem auf max aber ohne AA/AF bei einer angenommen Auflösung von 1280x1024. Evtl. könnte es auch mit AA/AF auf niedrigen Stufen laufen. Komplett max. kannst dir aus dem Kopf schlagen, das packen nur Toprechner.

Wenn du einen Lüfter suchst würde ich an deiner Stelle den von mir weiter oben schon vorgschlagenen AC Freezer 7 Pro nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_ Klicken bitte! 

Gut , er hat nen anderen CPU.. aber so in der Art sollte es laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...67&agid=240

einfach die nächst größere Nummer dessen, was du eh schon gewählt hast. Kostet gerade mal 3 Euro mehr und hat einen 6pin Stecker.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Klicken bitte!
> 
> Gut , er hat nen anderen CPU.. aber so in der Art sollte es laufen
> 
> ...



Pfui...man erkennt leichtes ruckeln


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_-_- Wieso seh ich das nicht? 

Btw , danke nochmal für die Hilfe mit meinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Super danke euch vielmals , das wird ein Spaß. Ich melde mich dann noch mal so um den 22.12 vielleicht hat sich bis dahin wieder was geändert in Sachen Preisen weil man merkt schon das es auf Weihnachten zu geht. Hoffe es wird wieder ein Wenig Billiger.

Aber sonst noch mal Vielen Dank! Super.

Mfg Gnolius


----------



## Soramac (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Klicken bitte!
> 
> Gut , er hat nen anderen CPU.. aber so in der Art sollte es laufen
> 
> ...




Das Video mit der GTX 260 hat auch ne geniale Grafik.

Nur doof das Fraps 30 fps aufnimmt, aber sieht trotzdem gut aus.

Link


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _-_- Wieso seh ich das nicht?
> 
> Btw , danke nochmal für die Hilfe mit meinem PC
> 
> ...



Das sieht man nur mit einem geschulten Informatikerauge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

> Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB ~ 46€


Eine Samsung 502LJ (465 G gibt es schon für ca. 11 Euro mehr, die würde ich an deiner Stelle nehmen.
Oder eine 1000 Gb für 110 Euro, kannst aber auch 2x die 500er nehmen, wäre dann ne sichere Angelegeneheit.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Das sieht man nur mit einem geschulten Informatikerauge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



_Du Spinner..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Joa , mal sehen wie das Geld stimmt werde mit Sicherheit 530 Euro zusammen kratzen. Wie sieht es den aus mit Wlan habe ich dort schon die möglichkeit drinn oder muss ich meinen D-Link Stick weiter verwenden? Muss ich irgendwas beachten bei der einrichtung von Vista 64bit, oder kann ich sie einfach ins Laufwerk schieben und abwarten bis es Fertig ist?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Mmh, ginge bei 530 Euro kein Intel? Der wäre um einiges stromsparender Der 6400X2 verbraucht unter Last 50% mehr als ein vergleichbarer Intel. Konkret wurde glaube ich mit dem 6700 verglichen.

Nen Stick brauchst du im übrigen trotzdem. Ist ja nichts vorhanden, bei deinem Rechner, was ein Signal geben könnte.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Hm bezüglich Intel muss ich auf die Preise warten weil der E8400 ja auf 150 Euro steht (+60) zu AMD.


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Würde man den Unterschied merken zwischen 6400X2 zum Intel E8200/E8400. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?

Habe mir mal par Benchmarks bei google angeguckt und da muss ich sagen ist ja erschreckend hält der 6400 wirklich nur mit einem 7300 mit ? oO Da waren Raten wie z.B Crysis unter Amd 32Fps ; und unter Intel : 48fps....


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Würde sich extrem lohnen. Der 6400+ ist der ehemalige FX-62, welcher wirklich extrem alt ist. Der E8400 ist der beste Zweikerner den du holen kannst...mit Abstand besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Intel > AMD.. es ist einfach so.. wie du selbst mit dem rausgesuchten Benchmark siehst.

Der Aufpreis lohnt sich zu 150% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/Edit : Wie er schneller war -_-*_


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann will ich sowas von hoffen das die Preise wieder runtergehen , und das ich endlich mein Wunsch Pc hier im Zimmer stehen habe *-*


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Hab den E8400 selber (Unübertaktet) mit einer 4870 und 4GB und es geht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt denk dir das einfach mit der 4850 und schwupp.. es wird genauso sein :>_


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Würde man den Unterschied merken zwischen 6400X2 zum Intel E8200/E8400. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?
> 
> Habe mir mal par Benchmarks bei google angeguckt und da muss ich sagen ist ja erschreckend hält der 6400 wirklich nur mit einem 7300 mit ? oO Da waren Raten wie z.B Crysis unter Amd 32Fps ; und unter Intel : 48fps....



Deswegen sage ich ja: Lieber noch den 7400 Intel, weil der bei weitem weniger Strom braucht bei gleicher Leistung. Und Strom kostet auch immer mehr. Oder du wartest noch, bis die Preise purzeln.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Need Job xD

Will nen Ultra-PC haben -.- xD


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

*-* Jetzt macht mich nicht Kirre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Du Armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ich freu mich schon auf meinen neuen Bildschirm nach Weihnachten *hust hust*_


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann werde ich mich wohl noch Gedulden müssen und nach Weihnachten werde ich dann wieder bei HWV nachgucken und ich hoffe das die Preise alle wieder gesunken sind.

Beispiel ->  Oktober 2008 // Amd 6000X2    80€ 
                           ->  November 2008// Amd 6000X2  86€



                             ->  Oktober 2008 // Powercolour Hd4850      130€
                              -> Dezember 2008 // Powercolour Hd4850    155€ (!)


----------



## painschkes (4. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , ist wirklich krass. Wart die paar Tage einfach noch ab.. ich weiss , es ist schwer.. aber du kannst es schaffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Gnolius (4. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe.

Naja danke euch nochmal vielmals ich werde dann nun auf Sparkurs gehen und mich kurz vor Weihnachten oder nach Weihnachten nochmal melden.


Grüß Gno!



--CLOSED--


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

*WiederinslebenrufThread*

So da bei bei Hwv nun mehrere Varianten der 4850 gibt , wollte ich mich nur noch mal absichern welche der verschiedenen Grakas den nun am besten ist. Pc wird in 4-5 Tagen bestellt.

***************************************************************
MSI R4850-T2D512, 512MB, PCI-Express --------138 €


Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express-------142€  (habe bis jetzt nur schlechtes Gehört)



Club3D HD4850 IDP 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express-------145€  (Keine Ahnung was IDP ist)


Powercolor HD4850 PCS 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express--------------147€   (Pcs?)



Club3D HD4850 Overclocked 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express------152€ ( Gleich zu Oc Variante Greifen?)

Freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Das sind doch alles die gleichen, mal abgesehen vom Hersteller. Ist Jacke wie Hose, was du da nimmst. Die letzte ist halt übertaktet.

Wenn du was spezielles haben möchtest, dann nimm diese hier:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357575.html

Die hat nen super Lüfter. Aber bei den anderen ist es wirklich scheißegal, weil die sich einfach in nichts unterscheiden.

Edit: sehe gerade, manche unterscheiden sich im Lüfter. Wobei beide Varianten nichts taugen, weil sie die heiße Luft ins Gehäuse blasen. Also auch scheißegal.


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Also könnte ich mir den jetzt die Tage so bestellen.

AMD Athlon64 6400+ Box , 2x1024kB,Sockel AM2

MSI K9N Neo-F V2, Sockel AM2 NVIDIA Nforce520, ATX, PCIe

Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB  2mal

Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R

MSI R4850-T2D512, 512MB, PCI-Express

4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 Gold Dual Channel, CL5

Samsung SH-223Q bare schwarz lightscribe

Cooltek CT-K 1 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil

~ 490 Euro


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Nö!!! Wenn du schon PC8500 als Ram verbauen möchtest, dann solltest du auch ein Mainboard nehmen, daß diese unterstützt. Deines tut das nicht.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde die Hd durch eine 502 LJ tauschen,
Graka kannst du lassen solangs keine Sapphire ist.
Gute Erfahrungen gab es mit Club 3D (persönliche) und Palit/Gainward viele buffies haben diese.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö!!! Wenn du schon PC8500 als Ram verbauen möchtest, dann solltest du auch ein Mainboard nehmen, daß diese unterstützt. Deines tut das nicht.




Dann doch lieber diese -> 
4096MB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Zwei HD's sind doch cooler. Fällt eine mal aus, hat man zumindest noch eine weitere


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Finde auch 2 Hds sind besser , weil auf einem Windows auf die andere Spiele , Musik und solche Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Zwei HD's sind doch cooler. Fällt eine mal aus, hat man zumindest noch eine weitere


Sry, ich habe nur Samsung 320 gelesen, ich habe die 2x überlesen sorry.
Ja, das ist sicherer.
Aber ist es nicht preislich gescheiter 2x 500 reinzubauen.
Kostet 110.
Ich meine vom GB/€ Verhältnis.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber diese ->
> 4096MB-Kit GEIL Black Dragon PC2-6400 DDR2-800 CL5



Nö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind ja teurer, als die PC8500, sehe ich gerade. Die PC8500 liegen gerade mal bei 49 Euro. Wenn, dann diese:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...41&agid=599

Die sind wenigstens billiger. Aber wenn die PC8500 billiger sind, als deine PC6400, dann ist das ja sinnlos. Dann lass die PC8500 lieber drin, die laufen halt dann gedrosselt auf 400 Mhz.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Sry, ich habe nur Samsung 320 gelesen, ich habe die 2x überlesen sorry.
> Ja, das ist sicherer.
> Aber ist es nicht preislich gescheiter 2x 500 reinzubauen.
> Kostet 110.
> ...



Vom GB/€ Verhältnis auf jedenfall. Da wirds immer günstiger, je dicker die Platten sind.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ach du scheiße, Corsair gibt es dort ja hinterher geschmissen, sehe ich gerade

Nimm die:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...82&agid=599

Edit: 

vergiss es, schon wieder ein besseres Angebot gefunden

Nimm die:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...47&agid=599

Gute Marke, noch billiger und schärfere Timinigs. Die sind ja fast geschenkt


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Genau diesen Ram wollt ich eigentlich Posten -.-'. Hm na gut wieder 8 Euro gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Er muss es ja wissen Speicherploatz kann man nie genug haben!
Bei 2x 500er könnte er seine wichtigen Dateien mit speziellen Programmen wöchentlich backupen.
Sowie die Windowsparition und wenn eine HD futsch ist auf dieser solang Windows laufen lassen.

Deswegen bin  ich am Überlegen ob ich mir als 2. Platte in den Desktop eine weitere 500er (502LJ) oder gleich die 1033LJ (1T reinbaue.
Ich glaub ich nehme die 1TB.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

640Gb reichen mir Locker.


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Klos gleich haste den Perfekten Ram gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Finde auch 2 Hds sind besser , weil auf einem Windows auf die andere Spiele , Musik und solche Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das könnte man auch durch Partitionierung erreichen.
Die 2 HD-Methode schützt nur vor kompletter Datenverlust durch  technischen Defekt.
Das 2 HD´s gleichzeitig ausfallen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Dein Ziel wäre auch durch Paritionierung erreichbar.
Gibt da einige empfehlenswerte Programme wie: Acronis Parition Expert, Paragon Parition Manager u.v.m.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm kenn mich da zwar nicht so direkt aus aber dann könnte man auf eine 500g "Reduzieren".


----------



## Klos1 (21. Dezember 2008)

Also nen besseren als den zuletzt geposteten AData find ich nicht mehr 

Den würde ich nehmen. Super Timings, gute Marke und für den Preis echt geschenkt


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Nur leider kein Fester Liefertermin.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok, wenn dir 640 GB reicht, dann nimm die.
Zur automatischen Datensicherung durch Kopieren von einem Ordner zwischen 2 Ordner
empfiehlt sich:
Z-Cron (Chip.de)


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Ok , ich hoffe das ich ihn dann am 25.12 Abends schoen Bestellen kann und mich dann die nächsten Tage drauf freuen kann.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Ok , ich hoffe das ich ihn dann am 25.12 Abends schoen Bestellen kann und mich dann die nächsten Tage drauf freuen kann.


Bestell entweder vor dem 22.12. oder im neuen Jahr.
Wenn im Neuen Jahr dann ab 15.01. dann sparste nochmals.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm , dann versuch ich mit meinen Eltern zureden das wir das Heute/Morgen schon bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann ich dort den auch noch mein Röhrenbildschrim anschlißen, ich hoffe doch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Kann ich dort den auch noch mein Röhrenbildschrim anschlißen, ich hoffe doch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte gehen. Notfalls mit einem Adapter von DVI auf VGA (Röhre).


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Ein DVI-VGAAdapter sollte dabei liegen.
Zu mindestens wars bei meiner so.
Willst du mehrere VGAs dranschließen also 2 dann brauchst du nochmals einen.
Denke das es dann umgewandelt werden muss.
DVI ist direkt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Sonst kauf ich mir fix ein bei Saturn kostet ja höchstens 5&#8364; denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geht mir ja nur drum wenn er da ist das ich direkt los legen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Dezember 2008)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Sonst kauf ich mir fix ein bei Saturn kostet ja höchstens 5€ denk ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Saturn oder MM ist das nicht zu empfehlen. Die nehmen Wucherpreise dafür. Das bist du für sowas schnell mal um die 20€ los. Das wäre echt rausgeschmissendes Geld. Geh in den kleinen PC-Laden um die Ecke. Die verkaufen sowas für 3-5€.


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Bei Alternate kostet er 3,5 €.
Mit Versand biste bei ca. 11 €.
Leider stehts nie dabei ob ein Adapter dabei liegt, ich hatte es damals auch riskiert.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Gnolius (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm dann Bete ich jetzt schon mal dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nen Nachbar hat ihr irgendwo eins rumliegen , oder vllt habe ich ja sogar selbst eins oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluedragon91 (21. Dezember 2008)

bisher hatte ich bei jeder meiner grka s son adapter dabei =) und bei deiner denk ich ma is das auch so^^

ich würd mir deshalb keine sorgen machen


----------

